# sexy thunder and lime smokey



## LC (Apr 2, 2010)

sexyyy

products used:


eyes:
MAC nw15 select cover up concealer as a base 
MAC paint pot "blackground" as a base and also waterline liner 
MAC shadows: pleasure purr, overgrown, thunder 
MAC plushlash in black 
for brows: MAC shadow "texture" 
 
skin:
MAC studio sculpt foundation nc25 
MAC hyper real powder medium 
MAC blush "shy angel" for highlight 
MAC blush "emote" for contour 
MAC beauty powder blush "eversun" 
 
lips:
MAC lipstick "fleshpot"


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, you are beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, lovely unusual combination!


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 2, 2010)

Very unusual indeed and gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 2, 2010)

I love it!!!!


----------



## miss_dre (Apr 2, 2010)

This is so beautiful!! I love it!


----------



## daniela_24 (Apr 2, 2010)

very nice!!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 2, 2010)

great color combo, your blending is flawless!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 2, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 2, 2010)

So gorgeous!  I never would've thought of that color combo, but it is so fantastic.


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Apr 2, 2010)

Come to Texas and do my makeup, ASAP!    You're amazing.


----------



## joey444 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 2, 2010)

awesome colour combination, love it!


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 2, 2010)

so, so, so AMAZING! it blows my mind!!


----------



## DDRGirlie (Apr 2, 2010)

i'll be doing that look tomorrow night


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2010)

holy shit this is hot


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 2, 2010)

You are so beautiful!  I love your FOTDs!


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 2, 2010)

oh this is AMAZING. and so unique, i never would have thought of this combo. this is immediately going into my inspiration folder. LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## portrait_artist (Apr 3, 2010)

Love it! How did you think to come up with this combination?


----------



## shootout (Apr 3, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love this look. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## kpenn (Apr 3, 2010)

You are so creative!  I can always count on being inspired when I check out one of your looks.  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Apr 3, 2010)

the colours are super vivid!


----------



## fintia (Apr 3, 2010)

Superb


----------



## miss_dre (Apr 4, 2010)

I was bored at work tonight, so I did a facechart inspired by this look! It's so creative!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 4, 2010)

I always love your looks, your so gorgeous!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 4, 2010)

Tooo gorgeous. I love this


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Apr 4, 2010)

I love MAC Fleshpot, I am so getting it! Your beautiful as ever.. FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darae (Apr 4, 2010)

love ur cheeks. they look absolutely perfect! <3


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 4, 2010)

hella dramatic and gorgeous! You have the perfect canvas to pull off these looks!


----------



## Civies (Apr 4, 2010)

Holyyy your eyes popping out of this world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 your FOTDs always amaze me


----------



## BRosa (Apr 5, 2010)

a true work of art


----------



## pebblesbuddy (Apr 5, 2010)

So pretty! I wish I could do makeup as well as you lol!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 5, 2010)

I love that color combo! Lime is one of my fav colors.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 5, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## el8tedinak (Apr 6, 2010)

Your skin is flawless. The color combo is genius! Beautiful job!


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 6, 2010)

gorgeous, as always!
which brush do you use for blending? 217?


----------



## LC (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_gorgeous, as always!
which brush do you use for blending? 217?_

 
JJ, i find the 217 doesn't give me a nice flawless look, so instead I use a 224.

I use the 217 for blending more creamy products like concealer or cream color bases


----------



## NancyNosrati (Apr 6, 2010)

love this look on you!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 6, 2010)

Love it, so beautiful!


----------



## dnarcidy (Apr 7, 2010)

Oooh, interesting color combo. Hot.


----------



## Soeth23 (Apr 7, 2010)

I love this so much! I'm all for unusual combination! Thanks for the inspiration. By the way, what camera do you use?


----------



## LC (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soeth23* 

 
_I love this so much! I'm all for unusual combination! Thanks for the inspiration. By the way, what camera do you use?_

 
lol just a cheap coolpix camera...probably got it for like $120 bucks.


----------



## Assiee (Apr 7, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful! Though I would've added some false lashes. Your lashes seem to disappear in this look. Unless that's what you're going for. Still hot!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful, totally love it. I am going to borrow from your color combo for my deep blue dress I'm wearing tonight. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow. That is a combination I would not have thought of.


----------



## LC (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_beautiful! Though I would've added some false lashes. Your lashes seem to disappear in this look. Unless that's what you're going for. Still hot!_

 
lol! girl i wear lashes like twice a year for special events, i won't waste them on every day makeup, and i'm lazy..haha. more power to the girls on here who do fake lashes in almost every fotd lol


----------



## amethystkisses (Apr 10, 2010)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## joybelle (Apr 13, 2010)

This is pretty!


----------



## devin (Apr 14, 2010)

This is absolutely gorgeous!! You have amazing eyes!!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Apr 14, 2010)

See, this is what I adore - matching colours that you wouldn't usually use together and making them look amazing! That deep purple/blue is STUNNING with the lime colour!


----------



## larababyx (Apr 14, 2010)

i love this !! x


----------



## pebblesbuddy (Apr 14, 2010)

Still can't get over this look. Amazing.


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 14, 2010)

Very Nice!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great way to use bright colours.


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

your skin looks airbrushed!  i love the eyeshadow combo, it makes your brown eyes look so velvety brown, if you know what I mean =)


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 15, 2010)

love the eyes!


----------



## raphdiaz (Apr 15, 2010)

you look lovely, a little like Adrian bailon


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2010)

Your skin is..WOW.


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 16, 2010)

So hot!


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 16, 2010)

Love the combination of colors!


----------

